

This iOS 8 Concept Reinvents Icons - tronium
http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/5/30/5761732/this-striking-ios-8-concept-reinvents-the-homescreen

======
radley
Good to see a widgets demo on iOS. The pinch to zoom / resize & place is a
little problematic. Pinching that small of an area accurately (on small
screens) is more cumbersome than simply tapping twice (open / home).

Resize & place can be unpredictable. You'll notice around 0:29 when the
weather icon is expanded it forces the black Settings icon off the screen to
the next page.

